# heat transfer onto rolldown sunshade??



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

my friends boss needs his company logo put onto sunshades that will receive some direct sunlight. im not sure what the sunshade is made of but it seems to be maybe vinyl, or some plastic like tightly woven material. 

can anyone tell me which style of transfer might work best and also what material would receive the transfer best? 

keep in mine this sunshade may be rolled up or down a couple times a day. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't want to use plastisol transfers for that, maybe sublimation if it's polyester but most likely you'll need to sub it to a sign shop and they'll need the shade disassembled or they may be able to print on a vinyl that can be adhered to the shade assembled.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you cannot use sublimation as that will not last in sunlight...even with a filter...


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

i need to buy some rolldown sun shades. what materials would work for vinyl transfers?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I am only guessing but I would think that those shades wouldn't hold up to the heat and would shrink or distort when pressed

Sublimation if it was a polyester cloth shade would last a long time. I have sublimated outdoor signs that are over 5 years and 0 fade.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you thought of trying to use sign vinyl, maybe Oracal 951 or similar. It's not quite as thin as transfer vinyl, but still not too bad. Premium sign vinyl claims 5 - 7 years for most colors. I don't think rolling and unrolling would adversely affect the vinyl. You might need to be a little creative depending on the shade being slatted or solid. Just a thought! If you do decide to try sign vinyl make sure to use a cast vinyl, not a calendered vinyl. The cast vinyl does not develop cracks or splits in the corners like the calendered does.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Solar 210 from Imprintables.......


----------

